# Here we go, down the road :) moving to Texas



## Tiny Poodles

Best of luck to you!
How long will the trip take you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Best of luck to you!
> How long will the trip take you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!! Google says 16. But we believe it might take 20.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Yay! I'm in Houston! Where you moving to?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Thanks!! Google says 16. But we believe it might take 20.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are going straight through without a stop?!
I hope that you enjoy the new home - I know it must have a great yard!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

YAY!!!! I am in Texas too! OMG we have to have a play date!!!! Well when Remington starts to behave again!  Be safe yall!


----------



## Lou

PoodlePaws said:


> Yay! I'm in Houston! Where you moving to?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Austin!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> You are going straight through without a stop?!
> I hope that you enjoy the new home - I know it must have a great yard!!


We are used to traveling long distances in 1 stretch, we have been in 26+ states in 6 years. But with the poodles I'm thinking of stopping half way 
And several stops for potty.. Water.. Walk a little... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

I used to live in Austin. I miss it so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Good luck to you all and safe journey!! Look forward to seeing pics of your new home when you're all settled in (as if you won't be positing pics anyway lol!!)

Take care
x


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> Good luck to you all and safe journey!! Look forward to seeing pics of your new home when you're all settled in (as if you won't be positing pics anyway lol!!)
> 
> Take care
> x


Pictures?! OF COURSE!!!!! hahahah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

The babies are doing great now, Lou is not sick to her stomach anymore 
And Apollo likes to look through the back window hehe































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Oh I just got a good one!! Hubby sneezed and they looked at us hehehehe 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards

Best of luck. Austin is very pretty. Be safe.


----------



## Quossum

Welcome to The Great State of Texas! May the poodles settle in nicely!


----------



## Lou

First stop went great!!  Lou did #1 and #2 right away! And Apollo didnt do nuthin' but he hadnt had much water before we left and he did #1 and #2 right before we left! We should stop again in a few hours anyways and he is really good with potty-training he will cry and wiggle but won't do it indoors so we are fine for now 
They had some water and are chillin' now  I'm so excited!!































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme

:-( I miss you guys already!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Best wishes!! Kisses to the babies!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme said:


> :-( I miss you guys already!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We miss u too!!!! Big hugs for u guys from us!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

We got stopped by 3 different people so far: "are they poodles?" 

YESSSSSSSS!!!! 

they said Lou and Apollo were beautiful  and so far no one thought they were doodles!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche

Oh I'm in DFW..... not too far away. I'm thinking we all need to have a Texas poodle party 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Hope you are getting closer now! Austin reminded me a little bit of Southern California...well....except for that MASSIVE football stadium. I had the distinct feeling that football is a big deal in Texas. You may need to buy an orange longhorn Tshirt. I bought my husband one when I was there. He won't wear it. LOL


----------



## AngelsMommy

Welcome to Texas! WooHoo!

Hoping the journey was peaceful and went well!

As to the football thing, not all Texans are fans, but I do know a few that even bleed burnt orange. lol And for some it's Aggie Maroon. 


But what do I know, I have never even watched a whole football game. :ahhhhh:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Well. everybody looks like they are good travelers so far! Just want you all to arrive safe and sound to your new home! It looks like quite a few PF memebers are in Texas & you'll have lots of poodle friends there! What a happy thought for you! I bet you'll be having a great time in your new home! 
Drive carefully and continue to keep in touch!!!!!!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Glad you are finally on the road and can put all the pre-trip worries behind you. Looks like things are going great, and Lou and Apollo seem to be enjoying the trip. Austin is very nice and I'm sure you will like it there. I have friends there who are "dog people" and have spent a good bit of time in that area. My Petitpie and I also spent some time there checking out UT before she decided to go to UTEP in El Paso for grad school. Be safe, and keep us updated. Poodle hugs!


----------



## Lou

We stopped to sleep! The poodles didnt bark or cry in the hotel room!  they are being so good. More people complimented them hehe! 

We are now on the road again, another few hours and we will get there  
Oh Apollo went potty before we got on the road, so did Lou.
So we are good to go for a few hours 
Thank you all for the nice messages!!!! I'm happy and excited, and yes the pre-trip worries are gone and now I have a few arrival worries hahaha nothing major, I'll be alright! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Zzzzzzzzz in the backseat 

Apollo always looks small near Lou, but they are both pretty much the same exact size 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Fabulous babies. Best Wishes in Austin and your new home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Wow, what good travelers they are. I am glad you got a hotel room. 20 hours straight is just brutal. Sound like you will have a lot of new friends waiting for you in at Texas.


----------



## Lou

Suddenly said:


> Fabulous babies. Best Wishes in Austin and your new home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr

Have a safe trip ! Make sure there are LOTS of pictures!!!


----------



## Lou

Toy poodlelvr said:


> Have a safe trip ! Make sure there are LOTS of pictures!!!


Pictures??!?! It's me! Haha Absolutely!! Tons and tons ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein

They are great travelers! I will have to try the drugs you have used for this trip. Usually I give Kennedy a calming treat (doesn't work) and use some pheromone spray... again doesn't work but makes me feel better that I'm at least doing something! Your spoos look so adorable laying in the seat


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Best of luck on the trip and in your new home!


----------



## Lou

Jamie Hein said:


> They are great travelers! I will have to try the drugs you have used for this trip. Usually I give Kennedy a calming treat (doesn't work) and use some pheromone spray... again doesn't work but makes me feel better that I'm at least doing something! Your spoos look so adorable laying in the seat


I gave them medicine just once yesterday. They have been fine ever since. I think Lou didn't have motion sickness before, it was just anxiety/nervousness, cause she has not been sick for like 12 hours in the car now! I will be very happy if she is over it  maybe she just hadn't gone on enough rides before to get used to it 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

Good luck for the journey and hope you will all be very happy in your new home.


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Awwww! So adorable!! Thanks for the journey log!


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> Awwww! So adorable!! Thanks for the journey log!


Aw! Thank u for reading 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

I love the look on Apollo's face. He looks to content.


----------



## PoodlePaws

They are gonna live chasing the fireflies in the evenings!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

PoodlePaws said:


> They are gonna live chasing the fireflies in the evenings!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And grasshoppers


----------



## Lou

New house - new toy!!!!!  for both, 

and they already stole a sock they're home!!!! Hahaha 

(they are allowed to play with socks, it was Lou's first toy  )










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WHOO HOO!!! Ya made it! Can't wait for pics of the new house and yard of course!


----------



## AngelsMommy

WooHoo! 

Home at last!
They all look too cute! Blessings to all in your new home and praying you all settle in quickly!

Glad you had a safe trip! Love the pics and waiting for more!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Glad you all arrived safely! The travel pictures of Lou and Apollo were just too cute. Know they are happy to be in their new home.


----------



## Lou

Thank so much all of u!! 

I'm sooo tired .. Hehehe long ride!

Thanks for "joining" me on this journey and thanks for the great comments/support - it made me feel less worried  whew! Nite nite!
Pictures coming tomorrow!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Glad you made it! Sleep well all four of you.


----------



## Dallasminis

Oh, just saw this! Glad you guys all made it, Lou and Apollo are good little travelers! And Austin is a great dog friendly town....lots of cool trails to walk...you will just love all the dog lovers there and the parks....! 

Welcome, welcome, welcome to Texas!


----------



## Lou

A few pictures of the new backyard!! Hehehe  They love chasing each other in circles around the trees!!!!! (I knew they would  one of the decision-maker +s of this house!) also the low large windows, so they can look out 































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Wow! What a great yard! They look like they just love it! Love the low windows, too! Sending you house blessing vibes! 

What part of Austin are you in? Both of our sons live there , East of the capitol in Austin...


----------



## Lou

Dallasminis said:


> Wow! What a great yard! They look like they just love it! Love the low windows, too! Sending you house blessing vibes!
> 
> What part of Austin are you in? Both of our sons live there , East of the capitol in Austin...


Thanks!! The large fenced in backyard with fence in good condition was my main must-have 
I'm a bit silly about sharing personal information like location online, if you'd like to message me.... Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Of course, silly me...


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! What a great yard! I think you are on the way to being happy there! Bless your new home and hope you get good neighbors too!!!!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! What a great yard! I think you are on the way to being happy there! Bless your new home and hope you get good neighbors too!!!!


Thanks so much!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

They're home!! 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

Great looking house and yard! I am pretty sure it looks like you scored a peach tree! Maybe you will get some peaches next year. If I am right and it is a peach! lol That would be cool!  

The babies look like they are happily settling in! 

Glad to see all are well and you arrived safely!

Good luck in getting all your things unpacked and organized.


----------



## Dallasminis

The babies look pretty pooped. A little sleep in the new abode and they'll be ready for a new day in Austin...let the new life begin!


----------



## Lou

Peach tree? HOW COOL!! 

And yes, the babies are tired, and I'm exausted too, hehehe but happy 

They both ate and drank lots of water, ran outside and took long naps!! 
They are using the same system to let me know they need to potty. They bring their leash to me, even in a completely different environment! Which is awesome since the carpet is brand new  so everything is going smoothly for them. Lou is a little concerned about new sounds, like the new fridge ice maker around the corner.. but Apollo doesn't care much about anything, he is Mr. Cool!! LOL  

Oh and this was funny:
Lou was eating Apollo's food, but there was no way she could have known because the kitchen set up is different here so she doesnt know which bowl is hers. But I asked her: "Did you eat Apollo's food miss Lou?" And I smiled at her. she started "smiling" (she shows front teeth and squints LOL) and wagging her tail fast hahaha she knows that each 1 of them has their own food, poor baby she felt all sorry with those "I didnt know' momma"-look in her eyes hehehe so cute!!!!



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

We have a great orchard by us that has peaches and we go each year and pick a bunch to freeze or make jams. I love peaches. 


Here is a link to a good picture of a peach tree.
Filefirsichbaum 01.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But the leaves look right in the picture that you had.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you. They are fairly common here in Texas, so you stand a good chance of me being right. 

Miss Lou eating Apollo's food by accident made me laugh. Poodles are so smart! 

Get some good rest and enjoy your new surroundings!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

I'm so glad that Lou and Apollo are settling in to their new surroundings. I had to laugh about how the most important things about picking out the new house were all about what would be best for the spoos because that was always the same way that Petitpie and I would go about deciding on a house. It looks like you have a winner. If that is a peach tree, Texas hill country peaches are scrumptious! I have read, though, that peach pits are toxic to dogs, so be careful about that. Look forward to seeing all of your wonderful pictures of Lou and Apollo. Blessings to you all and your new home!


----------



## Manxcat

Great to see you've arrived safely and are all settled in - and WOW what a yard! More like a park... lol! You are all going to have so much fun there, I am very envious!


----------



## Lou

It's not letting me post pictures! 

It says:
This is not a valid image file

What should I do? I'm having really bad cellphone service here, could that be it what's causing it? 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Lou said:


> It's not letting me post pictures!
> 
> It says:
> This is not a valid image file
> 
> What should I do? I'm having really bad cellphone service here, could that be it what's causing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NO IDEA but you better sort it quick - need my Lou and Apollo fix!!!! LOL


----------



## pandj

Lou said:


> They're home!!
> View attachment 91914
> 
> 
> View attachment 91922
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It looks like Lou and Apollo have landed in Spoo heaven. I hope that you all enjoy your new home and make many happy memories there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum

Beautiful yard! I totally understand how the yard is the number one concern. The DH and I have contemplated moving several times, but we just can't find a yard as nice as ours.

Glad everyone is settling in!

--Q


----------



## MaryEdwards

Lou said:


> View attachment 91642
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tried to get picture of what might be safety protection for Lou and Apollo. We have none and it looked very interesting. Love your poodle babies. Happy for you they were such great travelers.


----------



## MaryEdwards

Nice to see you made it safely. Nice yard for the spoo babies. Hope you enjoy Austin. Good Luck


----------



## Lou

MaryEdwards said:


> I tried to get picture of what might be safety protection for Lou and Apollo. We have none and it looked very interesting. Love your poodle babies. Happy for you they were such great travelers.


What safety protection? I didnt understand your message, dear
Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Quossum said:


> Beautiful yard! I totally understand how the yard is the number one concern. The DH and I have contemplated moving several times, but we just can't find a yard as nice as ours.
> 
> Glad everyone is settling in!
> 
> --Q


It wasnt easy to find a yard that I was happy with, it takes some time. Good luck dear, hope you find one if you are still looking 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

It still says this is not a valid image file! Im so sad that i cant post pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou sleeping laying her head on my purse hehehe 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I leave the blinds partially open so they can look outside 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Lou said:


> View attachment 92050
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOVE this shot!

Rebecca


----------



## Carrie-e

Ha ha! Love them looking out of the window! My Billy likes to nose out of the kitchen window and I pull the blinds back when I go out so he can see what's happening! Spoos are so nosy,all mine have been. Billy is the nosiest tho! He has nearly walked into lamp posts loads of times because he is nosing behind us!


----------



## Lou

They like looking outside  there were like 6 crows in the yard yesterday!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

My babies in the new backyard 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

OH those are soooo cute!

I love the babies looking out the windows and then running in the back yard! They are looking so much at home already.  

I know that you mean about spoos having to look out the windows though, my Angel has her bed by one of my bedroom windows. She uses it to watch the hillside to see anything she couldn't see at ground level. HEHE


----------



## CT Girl

What a great yard for you babies. I have low windows too, even my toy can look out. How are you settling into your new place?


----------



## Lou

We are settling in well, thanks for asking! The pups seem fine, I love this house and I think they do too. Lou is a little jumpy with new noises/sounds, but outside of that everything is going well. They are acting like the same wonderful poodles 
Oh, setting up cable internet and new cellphones was a nightmare, 3 days working on it on the phone with the provider for hours, but I think it's all good now  
I'm happy  I hated the place/house I was at in Indiana, except for the XL yard! Haha




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

By the way. I found a fire ant mound 

They just don't die!!!!! LOL I've been trying all kinds of stuff. I just poured boiling water. 2 large pans.... Was that stoopid?

HELP!!! 
Any advice in how to kill them (in a safe way that won't harm the poodles) is really appreciated!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

Boiling water CAN work, but you need at least a 3 of gallons and you should add soap like Dawn to it. At least that is what I have found.

Here is a link: Organic Fire Ant Management | North Carolina Cooperative Extension
For some good info about fire ants.

Yes the scourge of the south are Fire Ants. 

Be very careful as ant bites can be a real problem, both for you and the babies.


----------



## JudyD

One of my granddaughters got into a fire ant mound in Georgia when she was two years old. It was traumatic for all of us. They are nasty little devils.


----------



## Lou

Yup, last time I was looking for houses with the realtor I stepped in the middle of a fire ant mound when checking out yards!! It was horrible!!! They covered my foot and it burned and itched like crazy for 3-4 weeks!! That's why I'm so afraid now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here are my wonderful babies, they have been such good pups!! Lou misses watching TV LOL she loves it , we will have it all set up soon. I need internet and cable and phone signal!! I feel like I'm in a cave hahaha could be the rock exterior. At least Lou & Apollo keep me entertained 

Here's Apollo by the temporary ugly furniture LOL (under the TV)








And here is Lou playing with her new toy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat

If you or the dogs get into fire ants, Campho Phenique is the best. We have lived in Texas twice and a couple of other Southern states that we have had our fair share of fire ant bites. It works like a charm.


----------



## Lou

katbrat said:


> If you or the dogs get into fire ants, Campho Phenique is the best. We have lived in Texas twice and a couple of other Southern states that we have had our fair share of fire ant bites. It works like a charm.


Thanks so much!!!! Does it work for people too? Lol cause when I stuck my foot in a fireant mound a couple months ago it itched and burned sooo bad for like a month or more! 

I hope none of us get hurt 
We are being careful. I used lots of boiling water and covered the mounds with large open cardboard boxes, they are not crawling over it

I'M GOING TO HAVE A BUG COMPANY COME KILL THEM ALL, BECAUSE SO FAR I HAVE FOUND 
5 MOUNDS!!!!! I'M FREAKING OUT



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

I am very careful with the amount of chemicals we use around the pups, even if it says that it will not hurt them. After seeing two dogs of ours develop huge tumors the vet asked if we were using weed and feed and when we said yes, he said that it figured... There is a place in Austin called the Natural Gardener. John is the owner, and he will be more than able to help you get something to kill those horrible ants!


----------



## KristaLynn

I love your fence with the brick posts!! I currently have snow fencing as we're knocking down my old barn to build a garage and had to take down the fence. 

Fire ants sound horrible! I hope you find some way to get rid of them!


----------



## PoodlePaws

I'm 37. I stepped in a fire ant mound when I was about 3. I still have scars all over my foot from them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

KristaLynn said:


> I love your fence with the brick posts!! I currently have snow fencing as we're knocking down my old barn to build a garage and had to take down the fence.
> 
> Fire ants sound horrible! I hope you find some way to get rid of them!


Thanks dear! I love this house, it's beige/yellow/cream rock exterior too. And brand new everything on the inside!
I'm happy  I hated the house I was living in before, it was hideous too, red and green walls (christmas everyday LOL) ugly walpapers yuck! I only lived in that other house because it had a huge yard for the poodles, which this one has too  I'm hoping everything will be great, I'm still a little nervous moving to a different state is a big deal ...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

PoodlePaws said:


> I'm 37. I stepped in a fire ant mound when I was about 3. I still have scars all over my foot from them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry to hear that. That's why I want them professionally taken care of. I'm terrified.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

Lou said:


> Thanks so much!!!! Does it work for people too? Lol cause when I stuck my foot in a fireant mound a couple months ago it itched and burned sooo bad for like a month or more!
> 
> I hope none of us get hurt
> We are being careful. I used lots of boiling water and covered the mounds with large open cardboard boxes, they are not crawling over it
> 
> I'M GOING TO HAVE A BUG COMPANY COME KILL THEM ALL, BECAUSE SO FAR I HAVE FOUND
> 5 MOUNDS!!!!! I'M FREAKING OUT



Many times it will look like multiple mounds when they are all interconnected underground. 

I think the organic methods would be best, as the other things kill even the good insects that could help keep the ants under control.

We have used everything from bleach on the bites, which works for some but not everyone. To Campho Phenique, which works for almost everyone, to vinegar. The ants bite is an alkaloid so the vinegar helps neutralize it. Then you can put the Campho Phenique on it to help the bite heal.

Believe it or not the thing which gives them the "fire" is akin to what makes pepper spicy. And yes getting a handle on it now is the best. 

I have been dealing with them in force since we had our last rains! Not fun!

Good luck and if you find a magic bullet share!


----------



## Lou

AngelsMommy said:


> Many times it will look like multiple mounds when they are all interconnected underground.
> 
> I think the organic methods would be best, as the other things kill even the good insects that could help keep the ants under control.
> 
> We have used everything from bleach on the bites, which works for some but not everyone. To Campho Phenique, which works for almost everyone, to vinegar. The ants bite is an alkaloid so the vinegar helps neutralize it. Then you can put the Campho Phenique on it to help the bite heal.
> 
> Believe it or not the thing which gives them the "fire" is akin to what makes pepper spicy. And yes getting a handle on it now is the best.
> 
> I have been dealing with them in force since we had our last rains! Not fun!
> 
> Good luck and if you find a magic bullet share!


I found a company that uses organic products to kill the ants. And he said "It's organic, it won't hurt your babies" LOL MY POODLES ARE MY BABIES! 
I made sure to tell them that 
Should get done tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I am very careful with the amount of chemicals we use around the pups, even if it says that it will not hurt them. After seeing two dogs of ours develop huge tumors the vet asked if we were using weed and feed and when we said yes, he said that it figured... There is a place in Austin called the Natural Gardener. John is the owner, and he will be more than able to help you get something to kill those horrible ants!


Thanks I called them and will buy their fireant treatment, so I can maintain it!
Thanks so much!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Some new pictures of the poodles 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Oops! Forgot this one 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Oh!! This ons too!! Haha 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

My sister lived in Houston for a short while. There were fire ants everywhere! It was awful. I guess Texans get used to them? They are so aggressive for ants.


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> My sister lived in Houston for a short while. There were fire ants everywhere! It was awful. I guess Texans get used to them? They are so aggressive for ants.


Yes they are evil!!! But they will be gone soon, in a day or 2 the exterminator will be here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I hate ants..........UGH!


----------



## Lily's-Mom

I just read this entire thread. So glad that everyone is settling in so well in your new home. The pups look so happy running in the huge yard. Hope you et rid of those nasty fire ants and are able to keep them away. We lived in Florida when our son was a toddler and had fire ants all over down there too. Very scary for kids and pets in particular. Love seeing all your photos too!


----------



## Lou

Lily's-Mom said:


> I just read this entire thread. So glad that everyone is settling in so well in your new home. The pups look so happy running in the huge yard. Hope you et rid of those nasty fire ants and are able to keep them away. We lived in Florida when our son was a toddler and had fire ants all over down there too. Very scary for kids and pets in particular. Love seeing all your photos too!


Thanks for reading the whole thing! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

New house new ball!! Hehehe










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

That 2nd photo of Apollo is beautiful! What a pretty face he has! Of course 'our' Lou is lookin' cute as usual! They are looking quite happy!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> That 2nd photo of Apollo is beautiful! What a pretty face he has! Of course 'our' Lou is lookin' cute as usual! They are looking quite happy!


Thanks dear! Your comment made me smile!


----------



## PoodlePaws

Did you end up finding a vet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

PoodlePaws said:


> Did you end up finding a vet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a website with a few options near me, haven't decided yet. Also the previous vet's assistant said he may have a recommendation, haver not heard from him yet.
but I do already know the closest 24hour ones just to be safe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

My babies are still using the same signal to let me know they wanna go potty. So I'm glad that even in the new house they are smart enough to use the signal  (they bring their leash to me to let me know and if I don't pay attention they make sure and put it on my lap  )










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana

Aw that's so cute! Have you thought about finding a groomer yet? I haven't found one yet up here. I think there only IS one, lol.


----------



## Lou

Indiana said:


> Aw that's so cute! Have you thought about finding a groomer yet? I haven't found one yet up here. I think there only IS one, lol.


It's hard, because the groomer I had was awesome and my friend, but I found a lady that use to breed and show poodles and she will come to my house!!  I want to have their nails dremmeled and sanitary done very often and she gave me a great price and she seems like a really sweet person! She will be here Monday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

My gorgeous babies !! 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Wow! You must must be SO organized to have already found a groomer!!! You're Good! LOL!


----------



## CT Girl

Well Ellysisme will be a hard act to follow but hopefully your new groomer will be almost as food. Your babies look like they have settled with ease I. Their new place. I guess wherever Mom is is home.


----------



## Lou

CT Girl said:


> Well Ellysisme will be a hard act to follow but hopefully your new groomer will be almost as food. Your babies look like they have settled with ease I. Their new place. I guess wherever Mom is is home.


I agree Ellyisme is sooooo talented!

And aw .. I love what u said wherever momma is is home


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> Wow! You must must be SO organized to have already found a groomer!!! You're Good! LOL!



Hahahaga well let me tell you a secret 
Most poodle stuff is taken care of, but I still haven't unpacked a few boxes. Shhhh don't tell anyone !! Hahaha

Ps. I'm so glad that I can say that here... Anywhere else people would (and they do) think I'm just a crazy person, obsessed with the dogs.... But yeah they can think whatever they want. I love my kids 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Indoor-playtime in the new house! I always leave enough room in a living room for them to have their "little arena" to wrestle and play  (it's great for when it's raining too)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

It looks like they're doing yoga!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

PoodlePaws said:


> It looks like they're doing yoga!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HAha!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Chillin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou said:


> Chillin
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hit send accidentally before attaching the picture oops!

Chill in' on the kitchen floor 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Comfy pups 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

More pictures of the kids on the yard. There is a little tiny brindle chi (can't spell it LOL) and he barks at Lou and Apollo or anything else hehe But I've telling the kids "no bark" and they've been real good about it. I didn't want them to get in the habit of barking since they have never been big barkers and I want that to continue that way, cause they sound scary when they bark and I never want anybody to think they are vicious dogs. But I do let them bark if they hear a noise that sounds like someone coming in the house unannounced. I've had some minimal repairs done to the house, Lou and Apollo were in their crate and the construction guy walked in the room after me and I told the kids it was ok and they did not even bark. So I'm glad that when I say "it's ok" they don't bark and chillax. So here are the pictures 




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou curled up with momma, her coloring is getting prettier and prettier as time passes...








And here is Apollo's cute face, he is just so sweet









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

They are just so cute! We know Lou is a Mama's Girl, but is Apollo still a Daddy's Boy or have you stolen his heart too? (Poor Dad, if you have!)


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> They are just so cute! We know Lou is a Mama's Girl, but is Apollo still a Daddy's Boy or have you stolen his heart too? (Poor Dad, if you have!)


Apollo is way more cuddly than Lou actually LOL Lou is more energetic and Apollo loves just laying on my lap and hiding his head under my arm hehehe. Lou cuddles too but she has to be in the right mood after some exercise when she is good and tired is a good time for her to give momma some hugs!  Apollo "paws" me over and over when I stop petting him hehehehe they love daddy so much too but they are both momma's babies  since I'm with them all the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> They are just so cute! We know Lou is a Mama's Girl, but is Apollo still a Daddy's Boy or have you stolen his heart too? (Poor Dad, if you have!)


I forgot to add these pictures to ilustrate hehehe 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Some pictures of miss Lou

Her hair is getting long ...
But I think she still look gorgeous!
















That's my lap she is laying her head on 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## djchris

Hey were in Texas too! Your dog is cool! Haha she is gorgeous! I love poodles! My toy poodle's hair is long so don't worry! But it's pretty cold over here right now and she hates the cold so she loves her hair haha  my poodle is like 1/4 of your dog size. Haha I can't wait to have a big poodle!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

djchris said:


> Hey were in Texas too! Your dog is cool! Haha she is gorgeous! I love poodles! My toy poodle's hair is long so don't worry! But it's pretty cold over here right now and she hates the cold so she loves her hair haha  my poodle is like 1/4 of your dog size. Haha I can't wait to have a big poodle!!!
> View attachment 96097
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi there!!! she is beautiful! very cute poodle! Thanks for your comment!


----------



## djchris

Thanks.  and anytime I like to talk. Once I saw the topic saying moving to Texas. I was like hey! More poodles! Sweet!!! I was like the only one with a poodle in my neighborhood people should see how amazing this breed is! How old are your poodles?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

djchris said:


> Thanks.  and anytime I like to talk. Once I saw the topic saying moving to Texas. I was like hey! More poodles! Sweet!!! I was like the only one with a poodle in my neighborhood people should see how amazing this breed is! How old are your poodles?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poodles are just the best aren't they? 
My poodles are 17 months old 
What about yours?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## djchris

They are the bomb!!! Haha  every time a friend comes over I always hear "oh my god, her hair feels so good." 
It's a poodle of course! Haha. 17?!?!? 17 months and your poodles are huge!!! They are cool! Haha mine is 4 years old and she isn't even half their size! She stopped growing a long time ago... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

djchris said:


> They are the bomb!!! Haha  every time a friend comes over I always hear "oh my god, her hair feels so good."
> It's a poodle of course! Haha. 17?!?!? 17 months and your poodles are huge!!! They are cool! Haha mine is 4 years old and she isn't even half their size! She stopped growing a long time ago...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes my babies are the perfect size for me, because the are tall enough to be called "large dogs" but only 55-60 lbs so I can carry them if I have to 
They won't grow more I don't think, they may get a little heavier, but it would still be ok. I just love them soooooo much, people here on poodle forum know how crazy I am about my kids  

How big is your girl? Is she a mini ? Can't tell from the picture, you should make a thread for her  I'd love to see more pictures




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

My babies got the couch all to themselves tonight  I usually have that seat Apollo is taking, and boy was he glad I let him have it! Snoring and all 

It makes me happy to watch them sleep... 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

They like looking out the window  

I think this picture is so sweet









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I can't believe I didn't see this. I mostly go on poodle talk because I'm sooooo busy and don't spend as much time on here as I'd like. But I've got to say, it looks like they travelled very well and you all came out none the worse for wear. Congratulations on your new place. The yard looks great and the spoos happy as clams. No, as Poodles. Love the photos. Best wishes for lots of new happy memories in the making.


----------



## Lou

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this. I mostly go on poodle talk because I'm sooooo busy and don't spend as much time on here as I'd like. But I've got to say, it looks like they travelled very well and you all came out none the worse for wear. Congratulations on your new place. The yard looks great and the spoos happy as clams. No, as Poodles. Love the photos. Best wishes for lots of new happy memories in the making.


Thanks so much dear!!  
Poodle hugs!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Found a new groomer!! 
I didn't like the lady that I met recently, but this lady I met today seems great! She is a mobile groomer, she will come here which is great! My hubby hated the pricing, but I totally think it's worth it and knowing how much normally poodle grooming is, I understand she is "in the norm" and she seems like a really sweet person, she came by for a meet and greet and dremmelled Lou and Apollo's nails for free! I insisted in paying her but she didn't let me  The babies were really well behaved letting her brush one leg to see if there was any matting. She said I'm doing a great job, no mats!! And they are still going through coat change so that felt good to hear  I felt proud of myself hehehe
She is going on vacation but we will schedule grooming for both poodles when she comes back! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

It's great when you meet a groomer you really take to. Billy and Tia have recently changed groomers to a lady who just does one dog at a time rather than being in a shop with up to 8 other dogs and it's much better. You can tell if someone really takes to your dogs and when I pick mine up they seem so happy trotting out with Chris and she always says she's had lots of cuddles with them which I think is lovely. Am so glad you have found her.


----------



## Suddenly

I'm so happy you found a new groomer. It's really important to have a great connection with them. I took Brandon to a new groomer 2 weeks ago and although I liked her I noticed a coye of days ago that she shaved him to close to his but and had to bring him to the vet because he must of developed a sore there. Anyway just needed a little neosporin for dogs and is much better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

They don't like the birds outside... 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou and Apollo are getting really fluffy, they need their faces trimmed a little bit so they can see better 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

Love them!


----------



## Lou

Fun fun with frisbee!! We had a blast!! 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I did this test online and guess what breed is perfect for me?  so cool!!!! And I was 100% honest on my answers 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

I took the test too and I was 95% for Minature Poodle which my Sadie turned out to be. Lacey is still a toy! Very Cool test Lou!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou

schpeckie said:


> I took the test too and I was 95% for Minature Poodle which my Sadie turned out to be. Lacey is still a toy! Very Cool test Lou!
> Sylvia & the Girls!


Cool right?!  I had fun with it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Today the sun is out AGAIN... I'm loving it here!! And we had so much fun in the backyard. Almost every time we play in the yard and think to myself how glad I am that I chose the house with the biggest yard! Apollo has been doing better and better at playing fetch, not only he brings the ball to me but now he drops it on my feet! Lou taught him  and the only thing is Lou is way faster so I have to trick her to give Apollo a chance to play, hehehehe I pretend I'm throwing the ball in the back of the yard and throw it to the side where Apollo can get to before Lou, and he feels so proud!! It's adorable! So here are some pictures of our fun time today 


































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo likes to hold his toy is his mouth for a long time and just sit there all proud, or parade around the room with it hehehehe 









Love when my babies are close together , enjoying each other's company












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

This is really off subject, but in those last 2 pics, were you watching Time of Death on showtime?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Nope hehehehe I just leave the TV on all the time, mostly game shows when I'm not even looking 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

Absolutely love these dogs! They are so adorable together and looks like they sure enjoy being outside in the yard! Happy Happy dogs!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou

schpeckie said:


> Absolutely love these dogs! They are so adorable together and looks like they sure enjoy being outside in the yard! Happy Happy dogs!
> 
> Sylvia & the Girls!


Thanks do much!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbyMom

I am in Austin too! Welcome to Texas!!! Yes, texans do get used to the fire ants. We don't LIKE them but they are just part of life around here. Haha! What part of town are you in? I am just North of Austin.


----------



## Lou

TabbyMom said:


> I am in Austin too! Welcome to Texas!!! Yes, texans do get used to the fire ants. We don't LIKE them but they are just part of life around here. Haha! What part of town are you in? I am just North of Austin.


Hi!!! The fire ants are goooooone!  finally 
I prefer not to give personal information online for everyooooone to see  but if you would like to message me ... 
I'm loving it here!!! Austin is really really cool!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp

Next time you might want to try this:

Molten Aluminum Turns Ant Colonies Into Art (VIDEO)


----------



## Lou

Sweetp said:


> Next time you might want to try this:
> 
> Molten Aluminum Turns Ant Colonies Into Art (VIDEO)


I saw this on Facebook!! It's incredible!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

